# Pet Insurance



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

It's more than worth the money. Especially with our Goldens. I have Pet Plan. I just put in a claim for over $3000 because my boy had to have exploratory surgery from eating something and causing a blockage. I have $200 deductable and 20% co-pay. There different plans with less deductable/co-pays but of course more expensive premium's but I'm still happy with mine. I'll be getting more than $2400 back.


----------



## animallover (Jul 18, 2010)

We haven't purchased it. Our vet suggested that it would be better to put the premium money away for emergencies instead of the insurance. I'm not saying we won't but so far we haven't. Good luck.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

we have it, with two it's a bit more security if something happens.
I'd rather pay to never use it and not have it and get hit. Much like human insurance - I have it "if needed" as costs are pretty high for anything unexpected.

Pet Plan for both - have not had to use it yet. But it's only for the ER type stuff.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

What types of ins do you all have? I had VPI and never was able to get any money back..Im sure the OP would like to know the pros and cons of whatever type you all have.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

I have both of my girls on Pet Plan Bronze with a $200 deductible and 10% copay. I posted a thread just yesterday about getting $108 back from a $342 ER bill from when my Dory somehow impaled her thigh with a stick a few weekends ago.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I have petPlan, but have never used it. I have the $200 deductible with a 90% coverage. It really is for accidents or illnesses though, not routine care. It gives tremendous peace of mind however. I haven't used it, but have heard people getting their money back relatively quickly.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

amy22 said:


> What types of ins do you all have? *I had VPI and never was able to get any money back*..Im sure the OP would like to know the pros and cons of whatever type you all have.


That would be my concern as far as signing up with an insurance... because they don't seem to cover those drastic things that fall under the hereditary loophole.

I mean, I do think it's worthwhile signing up for insurance if you have a puppy. Because there can be a lot of emergency visits to the vet. Same thing if you have a senior dog. <- The last two years I had both a puppy and a senior and the vet bills did a number to my bank account. :uhoh:


----------



## kkudi (Jun 30, 2010)

Megora said:


> That would be my concern as far as signing up with an insurance... because they don't seem to cover those drastic things that fall under the hereditary loophole.
> 
> I mean, I do think it's worthwhile signing up for insurance if you have a puppy. Because there can be a lot of emergency visits to the vet. Same thing if you have a senior dog. <- The last two years I had both a puppy and a senior and the vet bills did a number to my bank account. :uhoh:


But if your puppy has no exclusions when signed for an insurance then there isn't a hereditary loophole right? Also, what's VPI and OP and copay?

10% Copay means 90%coverage after the deductible?


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Not the first time I've heard that  It's why I avoided them.



amy22 said:


> What types of ins do you all have? I had VPI and never was able to get any money back..Im sure the OP would like to know the pros and cons of whatever type you all have.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

You really have to read the plan's coverage. Petplan covers most hereditary diseases, but to give an example, we have to wait 6 months to be covered for joint/bone problems, unless I get a clearance from vet that there are no concerns at this time. At the time, Jax was diagnosed with pano, so I have to wait the 6 months, which will be in October. Once October is here, he is covered for any problems.

And yes, they pay for 90% after a 200 deductible (bronze plan), for each occurance....could be more than one visit all related to same illness or injury.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

I did not have Pet Insurance in 2007. Because of that I have $15,000 sitting on a Visa Card from Vet costs that will take me a decade or more to pay off.

Both of my guys are now insured with Pet Plan. I have the Gold Plan, $200 deductible, 100% coverage and the cost for my 16 and 18 month olds is around $180 per quarter for both.

One thing to remember about Pet Insurance. All of them are reimbursement plans. You have to pay the bill, then file for reimbursement. Some recommend the CareCredit card as a 'floater' to use temporarily, but apply with caution. After I got mine I found out that not a single Vet in my area accepted it. Apparently they have to pay a royalty to CareCredit for users to use the card, and most have discontinued accepting it for that reason. Of course any standard Visa/MC would be fine for this purpose.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up about waiting 6 months for joint issues. I got the insurance because I'm concerned that Enzo sits funny - almost pigeon-toed. I want to get x-rays done to see how his hips look, but I've only had the insurance for about a month now.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Jax's Mom said:


> You really have to read the plan's coverage. Petplan covers most hereditary diseases, but to give an example, we have to wait 6 months to be covered for joint/bone problems, unless I get a clearance from vet that there are no concerns at this time. At the time, Jax was diagnosed with pano, so I have to wait the 6 months, which will be in October. Once October is here, he is covered for any problems.


That sounds totally different from the plans I checked out - they were basically for injuries and accidents and even some illnesses, but all their plans had that hereditary loophole. 

I see pet plan has coverage for all cancers - which definitely has me perking up. Especially since I feel my golden is likely to have cancer later in life. :uhoh:

I wasn't able to see the terms on the pet plan website, but I'm a little confused about the 6 months thing. Is that just to ensure people don't sign up when their golden is diagnosed and immediately start using the plan without putting any money in and ensures they have put at least $200 into the system before they can cash out?

If your dog is already diagnosed with hip dysplasia (as mine is), and after the fact you sign up with pet plan insurance, and in a few years it advances to a point where for the comfort of the dog you want to schedule hip replacement surgery for him - would they cover the surgery?


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

If your dog has already been diagnosed, it would be considered a pre-existing condition and wouldn't be covered.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

God I wish I had gotten pet insurance. Flora's breeder talked us out of it, saying it was a waste of money and I trusted his opinion, but when I was plopping down $1700 11 months later for Flora's knee surgery, I could have used the help (and her breeder certainly wasn't going to offer me any!


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Enzos_Mom said:


> Thanks for the heads up about waiting 6 months for joint issues. I got the insurance because I'm concerned that Enzo sits funny - almost pigeon-toed. I want to get x-rays done to see how his hips look, but I've only had the insurance for about a month now.


I think it depends on the area. We only had to wait 15 days I believe.


----------



## cory (Aug 23, 2010)

I'm debating between Trupanion and PetPlan for our future puppy. I worry that something will happen and we won't be able to pay for a huge bill. My current dog is 11 years old and we have been very lucky with him and hope to continue to be lucky with him. My gut is telling me to get the insurance but just don't know which one.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

cory said:


> I'm debating between Trupanion and PetPlan for our future puppy. I worry that something will happen and we won't be able to pay for a huge bill. My current dog is 11 years old and we have been very lucky with him and hope to continue to be lucky with him. My gut is telling me to get the insurance but just don't know which one.


Another vote here for PetPlan. For the most part, they have been great. It's nice to have 'just in case'.


----------



## BerkleysMom (Aug 25, 2010)

cory said:


> You all are so great on this board...I'm very new to Goldens...will be getting our little guy in 11 days; so I was wondering what your opinions were on pet insurance. I'm debating on getting it but not sure if it is truly worth the money.
> Thanks


Hello! My brother is a Vet in Austin, TX and he practically made me get Pet Insurance. I chose Pet Plan because they cover pre-existing conditions (Hip Dysplasia, etc.). So far - I like them. When my boy was getting neutered they found about 200 (plus meds) more in Hot spots that were hidden. After my 200.00 deductible and 0% co-insurance I got a 13.00 check back in like 2 wks. Do you homework but so far so good.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

As I stated earlier, I'm getting back a large chunk of my bill. If I wouldn't have had insurance I would be out a lot of money. Also, as someone stated, it's paid for up front. The good thing is that my check will probably be here before the credit card has to be paid. I'm impressed with their service. I basically got it for exactly the thing I used it for, emergencies. Plus, I know they cover other things such as the "C" word and problems with hips. The best thing to do is call them. I talked to a very nice young woman. She gave me her email so I send questions to her. We have even exchanged photos of our dogs....


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Ok, this is what my Pet Plan terms say. I just copied and pasted the parts I don't understand rather than the whole thing. Can anyone please dumb it down for me??

*General Exclusions*​

The following general 
*exclusions *apply to *your *policy and coverage
parts. ​​
*We *will NOT pay costs *you *incur for *your pet *in the following
categories:
a. Any matter not set forth in Section III. Insured Coverages and
Benefits.
b. Expenses beyond the Limits of Insurance as described in
Section VI. No. 1.
c. Any cost for treating an ​​
*illness *or *injury *incurred while the policy
is not in force.
d. The portion of the cost of treating an ​​
*illness *or *injury *that is greater
than the ​​
*reasonable cost(s) *for treating such *illness *or *injury*.
e. The cost of any ​​
*treatment *for *pre-existing conditions *as follows:
(1) Any ​​
*injury *that happened or any *illness *that first showed
​​​​​​*clinical sign(s) *​*
*​*
*or symptoms before the effective date of this
policy. Or for any ​​
*illness *that first showed *clinical sign(s)*
​​​​​​during the first fourteen (14) days beginning on the effective
date of this policy. Or for any ​
​
*injury *that occurred during the first
twenty four (24) hours beginning on the effective date of this
policy.
(2) Any ​​
*injury *or *illness *that is the same as, or has the same
diagnosis, ​​
*clinical sign(s) *or symptoms as any *injury*, *illness*
​​​​​​or ​
​
*clinical sign(s) your pet *had prior to the effective date of
this policy. Or for any ​​
*illness *that is the same as, or has the
same diagnosis or ​​
*clinical sign(s) *or symptoms as any *illness*
*your pet *​​
had during the first fourteen (14) days beginning on
the effective date of the policy. Or for any ​​
*injury *that is the
same as, or has the same diagnosis, ​​
*clinical sign(s) *or
symptoms as any ​​
*injury *that occurred to *your pet *during the
first twenty four (24) hours beginning on the effective date of​​​​​​*your *​*
*​*
*policy.
(3) Any ​​
*injury *or *illness *that is caused by, relates to or results
from any ​​
*injury*, *illness *or *clinical sign(s) *or symptom *your pet*
​​​​​​had prior to the effective date of ​
​
*your *policy. Or for any *illness*
​​​​​​that is caused by, relates to or results from any ​
​
*illness *or
​​​​​​*clinical sign(s) *​*
*​*
*or symptom *your pet *had during the first
fourteen (14) days beginning on the effective date of ​​
*your*
​​​​​​policy. Or for any ​
​
*injury *that is caused by, relates to or results
from any ​​
*injury *that occurred to *your pet *during the first
twenty four (24) hours beginning on the effective date of ​​
*your*
​​​​​​policy. No matter where the ​
​
*injury*, *illness*, *clinical sign(s) *or
symptoms are noticed or occur on ​​
*your pet’s *body. (See also
Section VII. General Conditions, No. 2, WAITING PERIOD.)
Except for on-going ​​
*medical conditions *that were diagnosed
after the effective date of the first ​​
*policy period *where
continuous coverage with a pet insurance policy administered
by Fetch Insurance Services, LLC, was maintained thereafter.
f. ​​
*Congenital defects or abnormalities *where *clinical sign(s) *or
symptoms were apparent prior to the effective date of the policy​or that became apparent during the *Waiting Period*.

hh. Any ​
​
*treatment *associated with damage or rupture of cruciate
ligaments, or defects of the patella during the first six (6) months
that the policy is in effect. Except coverage is provided if a
certificate of health is obtained stating that ​​
*your pet *has been
examined during the first 30 days (beginning on the effective
date of the policy) and stating that there are not any ​​
*pre-existing*
*conditions *​​
relating to the *pet’s *cruciates or patellas.
ii. If ​​
*your pet *has received *treatment *for a cruciate *injury *to one
leg then the other leg is automatically excluded from coverage​for a period of twelve (12) months from the date of *treatment*.

*2. WAITING PERIOD*
There is a fourteen (14) day waiting period beginning on the
effective date of this policy during which ​
​
*we *will not cover any
​​​​​​*illness *​*
*​*
*of *your pet*. The waiting period will not apply to any renewal
of this policy if continuous coverage is maintained. Coverage for​​​​​​*injury *​*
*​*
*of *your pet *will begin twenty four (24) hours after the effective
date of this policy. (See also Section V. General Exclusions, e, pre-existing
condition exclusion.) Conditions that occur during the waiting period​are excluded from *your *policy as *pre-existing conditions*.




I guess I'm just wondering if Enzo will not be covered for joint issues because he sat funny before I had the plan? The vet said he seems fine and it might just be a puppy thing. I got it moreso because I don't have clearances from his parents and I'm paranoid about it after learning how important they are. Would I have to wait until he's limping or something in order for x-rays to be covered or would they cover x-rays that I had done for my peace of mind as long as something was actually found?​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​


----------



## cory (Aug 23, 2010)

For those of you with PetPlan, does it bother you that your premium will go up after the age of 3? That is my biggest concern with them as compared to Trupanion which has a fixed premium over the life of the dog.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

We are getting PetPlan for Jack. I researched all the companies and it seemed to be the most comprehensive and cheapest for the coverage you get. Plus most people I've seen review them have had good experiences with them. Of course there are some that haven't, but significantly less than the other companies we looked into.


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

I used to get it through work at a previous job. They had VPI. There were several contract exclusions but as I recall they had some kind of discount for preventive care so I did save some $$. If I recall correctly, after age 7 they are no longer eligible ... gee ... just when they may start to need some medical care.

If it helps you decide any, I attended a financial seminar one time where the speaker reminded us the purpose of insurance is to prevent a major financial catastrophe from unforeseen events. If that helps you decide any.

Boomer's too old for it now and I never got any for Gladys.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Your waiting period is 14 days, the same as mine was.



Enzos_Mom said:


> Ok, this is what my Pet Plan terms say. I just copied and pasted the parts I don't understand rather than the whole thing. Can anyone please dumb it down for me??
> 
> *General Exclusions*​
> 
> ...


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Well, it would depend on a lot more details. I would have to read the policy carefully. It's also possible that while not raising the premiums, they may remove or reduce certain coverages automatically at certain ages.

There has to be a reason for it. You might have to dig to find it 

Under normal circumstances, I would expect the premiums to rise as the dog ages.



cory said:


> For those of you with PetPlan, does it bother you that your premium will go up after the age of 3? That is my biggest concern with them as compared to Trupanion which has a fixed premium over the life of the dog.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Another thing to remember about Pet Plan. If you are sent to a specialist, they only cover 70% of the specialists charges. I accept that as part of the overall package.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

I was looking at my declarations page today and it actually says that it covers 80% of care by a specialist. It kinda threw me off for a minute, but I'm thinking it's because I have a 0% co-pay for everything else?


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

They may have changed it. To the better


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

NuttinButGoldens said:


> Another thing to remember about Pet Plan. If you are sent to a specialist, they only cover 70% of the specialists charges. I accept that as part of the overall package.


I have a $200 deductible and 0% co-insurance (they cover 100% after deductible). I also have a 30% co-insurance if I go to a specialist or school of medicine.

If something major happened, I would be going straight to UC Davis for vet care since I'm 5 min away. 

Since it's basically for emergencies, wouldn't it make more sense then to change up my co-insurance to 20% and lower my deductible?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

cory said:


> For those of you with PetPlan, does it bother you that your premium will go up after the age of 3? That is my biggest concern with them as compared to Trupanion which has a fixed premium over the life of the dog.


This is a good point... 

I went and checked quotes for both companies, and it looks like Petplan would start at $27 (gold) this year, and then go up to $32 next year. That is with a $200 deductible.

Meanwhile, with Trupanion, it looks like it would start and stay at $35 and only go up if costs go up in my area. That would be with a $100 deductible. 

To my thinking this means that Trupanion makes more sense...?

I see that Trupanion covers hip dysplasia costs if you sign up for insurance when the dog is younger than a year.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Bottom line for me is that if I didn't have health insurance for Gunner I would be out $2400 right now. I never had insurance for my last dog and I swear I spent thousands of dollars on her for two major eye surgeries, allergy problems and lots of testing because she was a diabetic. She was my "Million Dollar Baby." I'm not going to have that happen again to me. I know some things aren't going to be covered and that I will be paying a percent and deductable of my choice. That said, I feel much more secure knowing I have it.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

The reason we're electing to get insurance is pretty much because I am married to a man who takes FOREVER to make big financial decisions. For everyday life this is good, but not so good if we're faced with an emergency with Jack. I'm more emotional about this stuff and would say for the doctors to do whatever it takes, but he thinks completely logically 99% of the time and might not make a quick decision depending on the price of the treatment. I have faith that he'd ultimately make the right decision since we're ok financially right now with both of us working, but we can't predict our financial situation in the future. So we decided to take the decision making out of his hand by getting insurance. That way there's no question that we'll immediately do what it takes to treat him if we have to.


----------



## Jenna (Aug 21, 2010)

I don't think it's worth it, or at least the vet plan I used to have, VPI, wasn't. I'd rather just put some money back for emergencies and seperate some money from paycheck to pay regular vet stuff like puppy shots and deworming.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

When I was using their calculator, it was the Deductible that really raised the rates high if it was lowered below $200. My 0% co-pay made little difference at all.

Lower that Deductible to $0 and watch what happens  Zoom, bang, to the moon Alice!



nixietink said:


> I have a $200 deductible and 0% co-insurance (they cover 100% after deductible). I also have a 30% co-insurance if I go to a specialist or school of medicine.
> 
> If something major happened, I would be going straight to UC Davis for vet care since I'm 5 min away.
> 
> Since it's basically for emergencies, wouldn't it make more sense then to change up my co-insurance to 20% and lower my deductible?


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

That's the way I did it. $15,000.00 in vet bills since 2007 changed my mind.

It cost well over $5000 alone to have some gravel removed from Dakota's tummy.



Jenna said:


> I don't think it's worth it, or at least the vet plan I used to have, VPI, wasn't. I'd rather just put some money back for emergencies and seperate some money from paycheck to pay regular vet stuff like puppy shots and deworming.


----------



## ChiPack (Jan 22, 2010)

This thread is very informative. I've always thought about getting pet insurance, but we've never had it. After shelling out thousands for chemotherapy and testing for Wembley, I'll have to consider this again.


----------



## sdain31y (Jul 5, 2010)

We have VPI but it excludes hips, joints, etc. They have paid out well over the amt it cost already this year. PetPlan looks and sounds good, maybe we'll try that next?


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

We don't have insurance and have no plans to buy it. If I HAD to purchase a plan, I'd go with Embrace.

Our pup came from 10+ generations of OFA clear hip and elbows. With this type of history, we felt that we are willing to forgo the insurance because the dogs' in the pedigree have had longevity and good health.

We felt that our money was better served putting $200 per month in a "You Choose" account with our bank. It is similar to a 'Christmas Account' but instead, we pick the disbursement date instead of getting it in October for Christmas shopping. At the time of disbursement in July 2011, we should have $2400 or more in it. If we have no major problems or large veterinary bills- we have $2400 extra for obedience or conformation shows, kibble, and preventative care for the next year. We will continue to do this yearly.


----------



## cory (Aug 23, 2010)

I'm so torn over which one to go with between PetPlan and Trupanion. They both rank way up high together and I can't figure out a difference besides the fact that one will go up with age while the other stays the same.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

I started with Embrace. I don't recall the exact reason, but at renewal time after a good 2 hours of detective work, with both of their calculators up on the screen at the same time, I went with PetPlan.

I think it may have been the overall cost for the same coverage. That, and PetPlan covers prescription meds. Embrace does not.



CarolinaCasey said:


> We don't have insurance and have no plans to buy it. If I HAD to purchase a plan, I'd go with Embrace.
> 
> Our pup came from 10+ generations of OFA clear hip and elbows. With this type of history, we felt that we are willing to forgo the insurance because the dogs' in the pedigree have had longevity and good health.
> 
> We felt that our money was better served putting $200 per month in a "You Choose" account with our bank. It is similar to a 'Christmas Account' but instead, we pick the disbursement date instead of getting it in October for Christmas shopping. At the time of disbursement in July 2011, we should have $2400 or more in it. If we have no major problems or large veterinary bills- we have $2400 extra for obedience or conformation shows, kibble, and preventative care for the next year. We will continue to do this yearly.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

The savings account can be a good idea if you have only one dog who is relatively healthy and young. When you have multiple dogs in one household or elderly dogs more prone to health issues that may occur within a short period of time, what happens when your savings account is depleted on the first accident/illness and the next one happens? 

I can just see one of my dogs needing some sort of treatment or surgery, then 6 months later, something pops up for the other dog and when I need money, guess where it all went? The first dog's surgery. Sorry 2nd dog.

Pet Plan all the way for us. I can't promote pet insurance enough.

Both my dogs have the Pet Plan gold plan with a $200 deductible and 0% coinsurance.


----------



## cisobe (Feb 22, 2010)

We have Pet Plan Bronze wit $50 deductible and 10% co pay. So far (knock on wood) we haven't had to use it.. but we've only had Tobey for 5 or so months. We signed him up the day we picked him up and had his first check up. Therefore there are no issues with "pre existing conditions".

We also looked at a couple other insurance plans. Note there are wellness type insurance plans that help pay cost for vet check-up vaccinations, and spay/neutering... I saw it, but it was pretty expensive, and the accident insurance part wasn't as good. We're ok with paying for the check-ups and meds etc, as we already anticipated paying for them. The insurance is more for accidents, or major illnesses.

I believe we pay about $500 a year for our plan for coverage here in Hawaii with Pet Plan.


----------



## Jenna (Aug 21, 2010)

In VPI, it was different. For example:

I have a puppy and the puppy was taken to the vet for deworming and vaccines. The total vet bill was $80 plus.

The plan partially covers the costs, BUT there is a deductible of . . . let's say $50. I'm not saying if you go to VPI and start a plan that that will be the deductible or vet bills for deworming and vaccining a puppy is that price. Keep in mind this is just an example.

And I pay . . . 35 bucks a month for the plan. 

$80 + $35 = $115

Let's say I am given . . . $100 for shots and deworming. Then, there's the deductible. 

$100 - $50 = $50

Then, $50 - $35 = $15.

I'd be going through all of that to get $15 back.

Now I went to the Pet Plan site and do not understand it. It seems a lot different than VPI. If I get to the point where I understand it, then I may consider it when I get my Golden.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Pet Plan does not cover routine vet visits. It only covers for accidents or injuries. It cost me 330 for the year (NYC prob a higher rate than other places). If my dog gets sick or hurt or needs surgery i get 90 % back of the bill except for the 200 dollar deductible per illness or injury not per vet visit. Pretty simple.


----------



## kgiff (Jul 21, 2008)

animallover said:


> We haven't purchased it. Our vet suggested that it would be better to put the premium money away for emergencies instead of the insurance. I'm not saying we won't but so far we haven't. Good luck.


This is what we had always done in the past, but we've had 4 incidents in the last 18 months that has completely wiped out our rainy day fund and then some. We now have insurance on 2 of the 3 dogs. The other we're currently paying chemo treatments for out of pocket. 

We have and always will look at routine medical care as something that needs to come out of pocket and won't use insurance for that. However, until we can build back up a savings fund, we'll carry insurance incase anything comes up.


----------



## doggylove86 (Aug 26, 2010)

Hi there, :wavey:I work for Trupanion and thought I'd offer some answers! Also please let me know if you have more questions, I'd be happy to help.



cory said:


> I'm so torn over which one to go with between PetPlan and Trupanion. They both rank way up high together and I can't figure out a difference besides the fact that one will go up with age while the other stays the same.


A few examples of the differences between Petplan and Trupanion (besides age-related rate increases):
-Trupanion has no payout limits per year, per claim, per incident. Petplan has an annual limit.
-You have a greater selection of deductibles with Trupanion ($0 to $1000). With Petplan, you can choose a deductible of $50, $100, $200
-The Trupanion deductible and Petplan deductible are both per-incident; however Petplan's is also per-year (must meet the deductible for the same incident each year) whereas Trupanion's is per lifetime (must meet the deductible only once for the incident). 
-Lastly, Petplan charges the 10% copay on your total claimable invoice and Trupanion first subtracts your deductible, then calculates your 10% copay which means the amount is slightly less. 

This is our comparison chart for Trupanion vs. Petplan: http://www.trupanionpetinsurance.co...re_Pet_Insurance_Companies/Petplan-Comparison

Please let me know if you have other questions, also feel free to check out petinsurancereview.com and our comparison charts.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

WOW thank you!!


----------



## cory (Aug 23, 2010)

Thank you so much for that information....it really helped me to make my decision.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Gilmour and Milo's quarterly renewal for PetPlan just hit my account this morning.

Each was $82.29.

That's the Gold Plan. $200 Deductible. 0% Co-Pay (100% Coverage).


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

*The Trupanion deductible and Petplan deductible are both per-incident; however Petplan's is also per-year (must meet the deductible for the same incident each year) whereas Trupanion's is per lifetime (must meet the deductible only once for the incident).

*Honestly, this would be a HUGE plus for me. This is the issue I've been having with PetPlan. Vito is hypothyroid and needs once a year testing, plus he requires meds 2x a day. We were just figuring out all his issues when our renewal came up so we had to meet $400 deductible (2x deductible) instead of $200. With all the vet visits and such, we would have gotten $150 back. This is a liftetime illness and we spend around $200 a year on it, meaning we will never get anything back. 

However, I don't like that Trupanion only covers hip dysplasia if under 1 year of age at enrollment.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Edit: Nevermind!!


----------



## doggylove86 (Aug 26, 2010)

nixietink said:


> However, I don't like that Trupanion only covers hip dysplasia if under 1 year of age at enrollment.


According to the Wikipedia article on canine hip dysplasia, "In dogs, the problem almost always appears by the time the dog is 18 months old." So unless your dog is one of those rare cases, the likelihood of needing hip dysplasia coverage is low (I noticed that your boy is over 2 years old).


----------



## Grizzly (Nov 17, 2007)

These insurance company's make money. Alot of money, and that comes from your premiums. By far, the chances are that over the life of you dog you will pay out alot more than you receive, just like any insurance.


----------



## allaboutourdogs (Aug 27, 2010)

If I could add my dogs to my HMO coverage, then I would definitely be delighted. I pay $20 for a vet visit which covers any laboratory work and x-rays testings done at the doctor's office. Last time I took my dog to the vet was for a UTI test which was not done but the vet estimated the cost to be $82! Whew!

I reviewed "Pet Plan USA". They were the only pet insurance company that actually not only paid on hereditary/congenital illnesses but did not put a cap on it other than your yearly maximum payout. If we planned to have multiple dogs it would be out of our reach but with us soon just having the one I felt I could justify the payment for 1 dog only. Heck I spend more than that buying cigarettes for my husband in a week so I know he doesn't have any room to complain! Lol!

And oh, I am not sure if they aren't covered with our new Obamacare. I knew it wasn't as good as he tried to convince us it was. I guess it's OK but rather hard to justify for the average dog I think when the coverage quite limited, premiums quite high, co-pays quite high, and catastophic illiness or accidents quite limited. Now if I have a dog that is being used at stud a couple of times a month it might be a different situation. 

Just a tip: Be sure to remember that insurance companies are making money by charging more than they pay out.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I know insurance companies are in business to make money, so overall more money has to be collected than is paid out. But when I think of this simple equation: the insurance premium per year seems to be about $250. If the average lifespan of a Golden is about 12 years, then over the lifetime the insurance would cost about $3000. When I look at that number, and think about the fact that one catastrophic event (serious injury or serious illness) would easily cost $3000, it seems likely that you would at least break even.
Oh, by the way, when I read through my Petplan policy (I had VPI for 4 1/2 years and just switched this past summer to Petplan), they had a lot of stuff in the contract about the fact that you must do all sorts of things like get an annual physical, give the dog heartworm and I think even flea meds, vaccinate them (and it listed even Bortedella). 
That made me wonder if they are going to deny a claim if they search records and you haven't done all they listed? I wonder because Brooks had his Bortedella vaccine last year (because I was thinking of boarding him). When I was at the vets today he said unless I was planning to board Brooks, to hold off on it (I'm not about to go anywhere, and Brooks is not around other dogs)
What do you think about the Petplan contract wording?


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

CARE FOR YOUR PET
a. You must take care of your pet and arrange and pay for
your pet to have an annual health check and dental
examination, and any treatment normally recommended
by a veterinarian to prevent illness or injury, including an
annual heartworm test and preventive medication.
b. You must arrange for your pet to be kept vaccinated at
your expense against the following:
• Dogs: Rabies, Distemper, Adenovirus Type 2, Parvovirus,
Bordetella and Parainfluenza.
• Cats: Rabies and FVRCP.
c. If you do not keep your pet vaccinated or if you deviate from
your veterinarian’s advice regarding vaccination protocols,
we will not pay any claims that result from or are related to
any illness your pet should have been vaccinated against.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

lgnutah said:


> CARE FOR YOUR PET
> a. You must take care of your pet and arrange and pay for
> your pet to have an annual health check and dental
> examination, and any treatment normally recommended
> ...




So basically if you choose not to vaccinate against Parvo and your dog contracts it and needs treatment they will not pay for it. I dunno, that seems fair to me.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

missmarstar said:


> So basically if you choose not to vaccinate against Parvo and your dog contracts it and needs treatment they will not pay for it. I dunno, that seems fair to me.


Seems very fair. I just read this in my terms and conditions the other day and made an appointment for Enzo to get his bordetella vaccine. We have to go up to take the vet a fecal sample anyway, so we might as well just get it done.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh, I get it about the particular vaccinations-that they won't pay for the illness the exam would have prevented. I think I read that Petplan doesn't cover any illness that a vaccine exists that prevents it. 
So, they won't cover any treatment for Lyme disease, for example.
But what about the yearly exam. If you don't get a yearly exam, what does that mean they won't cover?


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Enzos_Mom said:


> Seems very fair. I just read this in my terms and conditions the other day and made an appointment for Enzo to get his bordetella vaccine. We have to go up to take the vet a fecal sample anyway, so we might as well just get it done.



Is Enzo boarded or at dog daycare regularly? Honestly I think Bordatella is pretty unnecessary if he's not. We have never vaccinated for it and my vet tells me she sees no need to. Also, like a flu vaccine, it only gives immunity to certain strains, so the dog can still come down with kennel cough even if they've been vaccinated.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

lgnutah said:


> But what about the yearly exam. If you don't get a yearly exam, what does that mean they won't cover?



I don't know. I guess I never really thought about it because my dogs see the vet for their yearly exams no matter what, for their heartworm tests if nothing else.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

He's not boarded as of yet, but I figured I'd rather be safe than sorry.


----------



## Bogey's Mom (Dec 23, 2008)

We have and love Pet Plan. We have it for both boys but have only used it once. We have a $1000 bill and paif our $200 deductible and got a check for $800 within 10 days of filing the claim. And our rate didn't go up. I love that they cover so many illnesses. I recommend them to everyone.


----------



## cory (Aug 23, 2010)

We decided to go with Trupanion because when i did the numbers out the amount we would pay over ten years would be a little less with the age increase of PetPlan and their coverage seems to be the same. We are going with the $0 deductible. Does anyone else have the $0 deductible?


----------



## rachelh2000 (Aug 23, 2010)

doggylove86 said:


> Hi there, :wavey:I work for Trupanion and thought I'd offer some answers! Also please let me know if you have more questions, I'd be happy to help.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you SO much for all your help! 

When it says "On every approved claim we pay 90% of your actual veterinary bill for costs arising from injury or illness, *less the veterinary exam fee & deductible.*" does this mean that if I feel that my dog may be sick and I take her in for an exam, the exam itself will not be covered? 

Also, I am a bit confused regarding the hip dysplasia coverage. If I decide to not add this coverage at the time I sign up, will I be able to add it later on when my dog is older?


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Jess ate a corn cob at 4 months of age. The total bill was $1950.00. Lesson learned. He is now insured. It is worth the $40.00 per month for peace of mind. I looked at PetPlan but there seemed to be some ambiguity re:coverage. I went with PetCare (the U.S. version has a different name) . Also, they gave a bit of a discount because he is micro-chipped. My plan pays 80% for accidents or illness, not routine care. $100.00 deductable in the first five years, but the deductable increases with age.


----------



## doggylove86 (Aug 26, 2010)

rachelh2000 said:


> Thank you SO much for all your help!
> 
> When it says "On every approved claim we pay 90% of your actual veterinary bill for costs arising from injury or illness, *less the veterinary exam fee & deductible.*" does this mean that if I feel that my dog may be sick and I take her in for an exam, the exam itself will not be covered?
> 
> Also, I am a bit confused regarding the hip dysplasia coverage. If I decide to not add this coverage at the time I sign up, will I be able to add it later on when my dog is older?


In response to your first question; If your dog were sick and you took her in for an exam, the exam fee would not be covered, but anything else such as X-rays, prescription meds, treatment would be covered. 

Hip dysplasia coverage can only be added before the pet turns 1 year old. So if you enroll your puppy at 8 weeks old and then decide to add hip dysplasia coverage when he is 6 months old, you could do that. 
According to the Wikipedia article on canine hip dysplasia, "In dogs, the problem almost always appears by the time the dog is 18 months old." so it would be very unlikely to need coverage for an older dog.


----------



## rachelh2000 (Aug 23, 2010)

doggylove86 said:


> In response to your first question; If your dog were sick and you took her in for an exam, the exam fee would not be covered, but anything else such as X-rays, prescription meds, treatment would be covered.
> 
> Hip dysplasia coverage can only be added before the pet turns 1 year old. So if you enroll your puppy at 8 weeks old and then decide to add hip dysplasia coverage when he is 6 months old, you could do that.
> According to the Wikipedia article on canine hip dysplasia, "In dogs, the problem almost always appears by the time the dog is 18 months old." so it would be very unlikely to need coverage for an older dog.



Ahh, I see. Thank you so much!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

doggylove86 said:


> In response to your first question; If your dog were sick and you took her in for an exam, the exam fee would not be covered, but anything else such as X-rays, prescription meds, treatment would be covered.
> 
> Hip dysplasia coverage can only be added before the pet turns 1 year old. So if you enroll your puppy at 8 weeks old and then decide to add hip dysplasia coverage when he is 6 months old, you could do that.
> According to the Wikipedia article on canine hip dysplasia, "In dogs, the problem almost always appears by the time the dog is 18 months old." so it would be very unlikely to need coverage for an older dog.


I get this... but let's say your dog already has confirmed hip dysplasia. I can see the insurance not covering surgery, but what about medications, tests (regulating the liver while on the meds), and routine xrays related to the hip dysplasia? And let's say the dog gets up in years and starts having arthritis issues (rear end weakness, bad hips related to age)... would I get coverage for the pain meds, blood tests, and xrays then? 

The other thing - our vet charges a little more than other vets in the area do. I'm OK with this, because it is a 24 hour hospital and works with my schedule. 

Would Trupanian insurance work like some (human) insurance and base the refund/coverage on what the other vets in the area charge? For example, there is a vet about 10 miles away from my house that only charges $60 per xray. My current vet charges $80.


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

I have the VPI through my work. I was reimbursed within 2 weeks. Roxy's $61.00 vet fee..... I was reimbursed $54.00. I have no complaints


----------



## zeke11 (Jul 21, 2009)

I just signed up Duffy with Trupanion because he is just under a year old and we are still eligible for the optional hip dysplasia coverage. I read through the policy and one thing concerns me: it stated that if your dog is not neutered by one year of age, then a motor vehicle "collision" is not covered. I have never had a dog of mine get hit by a car (one close call though), and I don't plan on neutering Duffy till he is 18 months.

So for the rest of his life (even after he is neutered), he will not be covered if he is hit by a car??

Kris


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

zeke11 said:


> I just signed up Duffy with Trupanion because he is just under a year old and we are still eligible for the optional hip dysplasia coverage. I read through the policy and one thing concerns me: it stated that if your dog is not neutered by one year of age, then a motor vehicle "collision" is not covered. I have never had a dog of mine get hit by a car (one close call though), and I don't plan on neutering Duffy till he is 18 months.
> 
> So for the rest of his life (even after he is neutered), he will not be covered if he is hit by a car??
> 
> Kris


What does neutering have to do with the dog getting hit by a car? :uhoh:


----------



## zeke11 (Jul 21, 2009)

Maybe they think an unneutered dog will be more prone to wander? But if that is the thought, then I would think that when the dog does become neutered then it would be covered for this. I have an email to them and will let you know what they say.

Kris


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Megora said:


> What does neutering have to do with the dog getting hit by a car? :uhoh:



Maybe that an unneutered dog would be more likely to scale a fence and run loose in the street? I dunno that's weird.


Edit: posted at the same time as the exact same answer above LOL


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Yeah... If they're young (under 5), dogs wander or chase cars whether they're neutered or not. And of course old dogs go senile and THEY wander too.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

I don't like that Trupanion doesn't pay for the exam fee. That is $50! 

What if it is an emergency? When I had to rush Vito to the emergency animal hospital, their emergency exam fee was around $260. Would that not be covered?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

nixietink said:


> I don't like that Trupanion doesn't pay for the exam fee. That is $50!
> 
> What if it is an emergency? When I had to rush Vito to the emergency animal hospital, their emergency exam fee was around $260. Would that not be covered?


I was debating whether or not that is a problem... but I guess what I was thinking is my current vet only charges $40 for regular visits and $60 for emergency visits. I understand that would not be covered, though in theory they would cover any diagnostics in the visit or emergency surgery. That's pretty huge.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

I have VPI insurance. I could not be happier. First of all it depends on the coverage you have with ANY insurance, you have to read the policy. I have the premium policy with wellness care. It covers major medical and routine vet visits up to a point. It did not cover Teddi's total hip replacement, as it was a genetic issue. My 'only' complaint with VPI is their payment schedule has not increased with the cost of veterinary care. 

This past June I submitted close to $2000 in claims for the first half of the year. I got a fair amount of money back. It covered the premiums paid out. I have more claims to submit now. 

I also want to start a dog account for vet bills. My hope is to pay all bills out of that account and as we get claims paid, put the money back. It is nice to have a savings account, but would I have enough saved up if a major expense was incurred? It cost us $3500 per knee more or less to have Max's CCL repairs (TPLO) she was not insured. We were fortunate to be able to work it out. I am covered if that happens to any of my dogs again. To me the insurance is a huge piece of mind. I wouldn't mind having double coverage with Pet Plan (that is the AKC one right?) I just don't have the money. They do cover things that VPI does not, but they charge considerably differently too. You have to weigh the pros and cons.


----------



## zeke11 (Jul 21, 2009)

I cancelled Trupanion. It is true that if you wait till after your dog is a year old to neuter, then if he gets hit by a car at any time in the future (even if he IS later neutered), medical costs are NOT covered.

That is SO not good with me.

I know PetPlan has different things to consider, but right now the biggest deal for me is that they cover reasonable and customary charges....so how much would that be? I have no idea what the difference would be in cost - from what my vet might charge and what they would reimburse.

Also, is it true that PetPlan does NOT cover specialists? What if Duffy needed hip surgery and I didn't want my regular run of the mill vet to do it.....they would not cover it then?

This is all confusing!
Kris


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

zeke11 said:


> I cancelled Trupanion. It is true that if you wait till after your dog is a year old to neuter, then if he gets hit by a car at any time in the future (even if he IS later neutered), medical costs are NOT covered.
> 
> That is SO not good with me.
> 
> ...


They do cover specialists and visits to veterinary college hospitals. However, they only cover 70%. So if you have the plan where petplan covers 80% of the costs, it isn't much of a difference. 

I have 100% coverage after my $200 deductible. I can tell you though that when Vito fell ill and we took him to the vet college hospital here (UC Davis) as an emergency, they did cover 100% after deductible.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I still stand by my opinion that Pet Plan offers the most coverages, and the best value for the money. I believe there is a real reason why it is the top rated insurance company on Pet Insurance Review - comparison of VPI, ASPCA, etc.


----------



## zeke11 (Jul 21, 2009)

Well, I have decided to go with Healthy Paws, a relatively new company, but they look pretty good to me. They offer a discount to volunteers with shelters/rescues (that's me!), and they have very decent coverage with high customer ratings.

Kris


----------



## doggylove86 (Aug 26, 2010)

Megora said:


> I get this... but let's say your dog already has confirmed hip dysplasia. I can see the insurance not covering surgery, but what about medications, tests (regulating the liver while on the meds), and routine xrays related to the hip dysplasia? And let's say the dog gets up in years and starts having arthritis issues (rear end weakness, bad hips related to age)... would I get coverage for the pain meds, blood tests, and xrays then?
> 
> The other thing - our vet charges a little more than other vets in the area do. I'm OK with this, because it is a 24 hour hospital and works with my schedule.
> 
> Would Trupanian insurance work like some (human) insurance and base the refund/coverage on what the other vets in the area charge? For example, there is a vet about 10 miles away from my house that only charges $60 per xray. My current vet charges $80.


Megora - if your dog already has hip dysplasia before signing up for pet insurance, then it would be considered pre-existing by any pet insurance company which means it would not be covered under the policy.
Also, Trupanion pays 90% of your *actual* vet charges, not what is "reasonable" for your area, so you wouldn't have to worry about the fact that your vet charges more than others in your area. 

nixietink - The Trupanion policy doesn't cover exam fees and it allows us to cover the medical treatment for your pet at 90% (with no payout limits) for diagnostic tests, surgery, medications and hospitalization when due to an illness or accident. If there are 2 fees being charged both the exam fee and the emergency fee, then only the exam fee is excluded from coverage (as long as the condition being treated is not pre-existing to the policy).


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

zeke11 said:


> Well, I have decided to go with Healthy Paws, a relatively new company, but they look pretty good to me. They offer a discount to volunteers with shelters/rescues (that's me!), and they have very decent coverage with high customer ratings.
> 
> Kris



Ooh a new company.. I'm gonna have to check it out, based on the 20 seconds I've spent on their webpage so far, I'm intrigued. Thanks! 


Edit: I think I'm sticking with Pet Plan for now... the policies will cost relatively the same amount and I have higher coverages/limits on Pet Plan. Very interesting company though, seems they have great reviews as well! I think you made a good choice


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

doggylove86 said:


> Megora - if your dog already has hip dysplasia before signing up for pet insurance, then it would be considered pre-existing by any pet insurance company which means it would not be covered under the policy.


In other words, I take it they would not help out at all with any xrays, medications, or blood tests if they can say it is related to the 'pre-existing' condition. Same thing if my dog has normal old age related rear end weakness. Huzzah. :uhoh: 

Hmmm.... maybe I should pay less per month than somebody else who did think to go with insurance sooner. Because, of course, I won't be getting the same insurance benefits (including the car accident thing) as those other people. And I will have to spend more out of pocket when my golden is 13 years old and needs pain meds because his back, elbows, hips, knees, feet all ache. Hey, I think that's fair.  




> Also, Trupanion pays 90% of your *actual* vet charges, not what is "reasonable" for your area, so you wouldn't have to worry about the fact that your vet charges more than others in your area.


What if my regular vet is also an emergency vet? <- I take my dogs to the 24 Hour Animal Hospital 5 minutes away from my house, because it made more sense then going to the other vets in the area who are only open when I'm at work. 

I'm not sure if this was Petplan or Trupanion, but I'm under the impression that they would only cover 70% because I go to an emergency clinic.


----------



## doggylove86 (Aug 26, 2010)

Megora said:


> I'm not sure if this was Petplan or Trupanion, but I'm under the impression that they would only cover 70% because I go to an emergency clinic.


Trupanion covers 90% of the costs from regular veterinary visits and emergency vet visits. It is Petplan that will lower payout to 70% for emergency vet visits. 

And unfortunately, all companies exclude pre-existing conditions which is why we recommend enrolling when your pet is healthy.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

What is a pre-existing condition? 

Does this mean something that is diagnosed? - Hip Dysplasia

And does it include old age rear end weakness which may be unrelated to hip dysplasia? Keep in mind that most vets say that when it comes to old age there is no way to tell the difference between old age hip problems and those caused by hip dysplasia. Or does it matter how my vet writes up the paperwork? 

Another question I have concerns kidney disease, particularly as I lost one golden that way. 

This might be a ridiculous example, but my current golden has a history of urinary tract infections. 

Would I be dealing with somebody at Trupanion or another insurance who take my dog's history of urinary tract infections and insist that he had a pre-existing condition so they don't have to pay for any necessary surgeries, diagnostics, and treatment plans?

How do these companies decide when something is pre-existing?


----------



## doggylove86 (Aug 26, 2010)

Megora said:


> What is a pre-existing condition?


Getting technical, a pre-existing condition is any symptoms, diagnoses, or evidence of their potential manifestation already exist at, or 18 months prior to, the policy enrollment date.



Megora said:


> Does this mean something that is diagnosed? - Hip Dysplasia


A condition that is diagnosed would certainly be considered pre-existing. However, if the symptoms of the condition were present prior to policy coverage, even though the pet was not yet diagnosed, it would be considered pre-existing because the symptoms were evident. So if a pet was either diagnosed with hip dysplasia or had the symptoms consistent with hip dysplasia noted prior to enrolling, the condition would be considered pre-existing and not available for coverage.



Megora said:


> And does it include old age rear end weakness which may be unrelated to hip dysplasia? Keep in mind that most vets say that when it comes to old age there is no way to tell the difference between old age hip problems and those caused by hip dysplasia. Or does it matter how my vet writes up the paperwork?


You are correct, there certainly can be other hip issues that present that are unrelated to hip dysplasia. Just because a pet may not have hip dysplasia coverage, does not mean all hip related claims would be denied. Claims decisions are based on your pets medical records, the symptoms present, the exam findings and your veterinarians assessment. 



Megora said:


> Another question I have concerns kidney disease, particularly as I lost one golden that way.
> 
> This might be a ridiculous example, but my current golden has a history of urinary tract infections.
> 
> Would I be dealing with somebody at Trupanion or another insurance who take my dog's history of urinary tract infections and insist that he had a pre-existing condition so they don't have to pay for any necessary surgeries, diagnostics, and treatment plans?


Our policy indicates that if your pet has an illness resulting from any condition for which evidence and/or symptoms of their potential manifestation already exist at, or 18 months prior to, the policy enrollment date they are considered pre-existing and not already covered. Since you are stating that your pet has a history of urinary tract infections, if those infections are present in the 18 months prior to enrolling, likely coverage would not apply to future urinary tract infections or conditions related to those.



Megora said:


> How do these companies decide when something is pre-existing?


At Trupanion, your pets claims decisions are based on your pets medical records submitted to us by your veterinarian(s). If the claimed condition is consistent with clinical symptoms and/or diagnosis noted in your pet’s medical records within your pets file in the 18 months prior to enrolling with Trupanion, it would be considered pre-existing and not available for coverage.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

doggylove86 said:


> Trupanion covers 90% of the costs from regular veterinary visits and emergency vet visits. It is Petplan that will lower payout to 70% for emergency vet visits.
> 
> And unfortunately, all companies exclude pre-existing conditions which is why we recommend enrolling when your pet is healthy.


I just wanted to point out some wrong info. PetPlan WILL payout 100% (depending on the coinsurance picked) for emergency vet visits. It's 70% when you go to a specialist.


----------



## Lola212 (Nov 21, 2011)

rachelh2000 said:


> Thank you SO much for all your help!
> 
> When it says "On every approved claim we pay 90% of your actual veterinary bill for costs arising from injury or illness, *less the veterinary exam fee & deductible.*" does this mean that if I feel that my dog may be sick and I take her in for an exam, the exam itself will not be covered?
> 
> Also, I am a bit confused regarding the hip dysplasia coverage. If I decide to not add this coverage at the time I sign up, will I be able to add it later on when my dog is older?


Was wondering if you ever received a response from the person who works at Trupanion? I am looking for insurance and it seems that Petcare (gold plan 90& coverage) is about $11 month cheaper than trupanion; the question becomes, how likely is it that I will incur more than 20k per year. I would rather be safe and realistic than sorry. Thanks to anyone who can help!


----------

